# SO, YOU WANNA' PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS???



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*Well, if we're gonna' concentrate on just the BIG iron,* how about this pair of .45s. Top is Auto Ordnance 1911A1 and bottom is .45acp Shansei C-96 Broomhandle. Yep, I've got more than just Fialas. *FFF*


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Observation: better the 9mm you hit with than the .44 Magnum you didn't.


----------

